
YC's Female Founders Conference Doodles - gkoberger
http://ffc2015.startupnotes.org
======
pritianka
Omg super cute! Really helpful notes. I am going to share with my cofounder
who happens to be male and could not attend.

~~~
angrybits
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttUvsrcxKmI](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttUvsrcxKmI)

------
kixton
This was so much fun to do! Hoping to do doodles for past years too.

~~~
andrewfong
What do you use to create the doodles? As in, do you use an iPad app or
something with stylus support? And what's going on with respect to publishing
online?

~~~
kixton
Doodles were created with the Paper iPad app using the Pencil stylus, both by
53. (fiftythree.com) Turn.js JavaScript library (turnjs.com) for the book page
flip effect. :)

I believe the Paper app is free now, and you can technically create doodles
without the Pencil stylus. [https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paper-by-
fiftythree/id506003...](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/paper-by-
fiftythree/id506003812)

~~~
reitanqild
I looked into turn.js and the licensing is beyond my understanding:

The turn.js project is released under the BSD license and it's available on
GitHub. This license doesn't include features of the 4th release.

The part about 4th release seemingly links to a pdf but redirects to the same
page.

Going to github I find the following:

[https://github.com/blasten/turn.js/blob/master/license.txt](https://github.com/blasten/turn.js/blob/master/license.txt)

""" turn.js 3rd release

    
    
      www.turnjs.com
    
      Copyright (c) 2012, Emmanuel Garcia
    
      All rights reserved.
    
      Redistribution and use in source and binary forms,
      with or without modification, are permitted provided
      that the following conditions are met:
    
      - Redistributions of source code must retain the above copyright notice,
      this list of conditions and the following disclaimer.
    
      - Any redistribution, use, or modification is done solely for personal
      benefit and not for any commercial purpose or for monetary gain.
    
      THIS SOFTWARE IS PROVIDED BY THE PROJECT AND CONTRIBUTORS ''AS IS'' AND
      ANY EXPRESS OR IMPLIED WARRANTIES, INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, THE
      IMPLIED WARRANTIES OF MERCHANTABILITY AND FITNESS FOR A PARTICULAR PURPOSE
      ARE DISCLAIMED. IN NO EVENT SHALL THE PROJECT OR CONTRIBUTORS BE LIABLE
      FOR ANY DIRECT, INDIRECT, INCIDENTAL, SPECIAL, EXEMPLARY, OR CONSEQUENTIAL
      DAMAGES (INCLUDING, BUT NOT LIMITED TO, PROCUREMENT OF SUBSTITUTE GOODS
      OR SERVICES; LOSS OF USE, DATA, OR PROFITS; OR BUSINESS INTERRUPTION)
      HOWEVER CAUSED AND ON ANY THEORY OF LIABILITY, WHETHER IN CONTRACT, STRICT
      LIABILITY, OR TORT (INCLUDING NEGLIGENCE OR OTHERWISE) ARISING IN ANY WAY
      OUT OF THE USE OF THIS SOFTWARE, EVEN IF ADVISED OF THE POSSIBILITY OF
      SUCH DAMAGE.

"""

Not exactly BSD as far as I see (is there a non-commercial BSD license
subtype?)

Furthermore I'm not the only one to wonder:
[https://github.com/blasten/turn.js/issues/491](https://github.com/blasten/turn.js/issues/491):
Commercial licence turn.js

And in the comments on that issue: "I'm waiting for about 2 years now for an
announced / promised update. "

Edit: added line breaks

~~~
shiggerino
Proprietary JavaScript libraries seems like a pretty common business model
these days. What happened to the old GPL with selling exceptions model?

~~~
reitanqild
My point was I think he/she/they misuse the term "BSD license". As far as I
know the "BSD License" is a pretty well defined thing, and not this thing. (I
might be wrong, therefore the question in my first post; -I try to be
careful.)

Furthermore it seems they don't reply to tickets or mails about selling an
exception.

It's kind of like a candy store right outside school carrying a big "Teachers
only!" sign : )

------
rjruizes
Grace Garey's doodle says "6% of money raised for Haiti went to the people
they were trying to help." Source?

~~~
gkoberger
Here's the actual quote:
[http://youtu.be/ftpoG2fSZBY?t=4m57s](http://youtu.be/ftpoG2fSZBY?t=4m57s)

(I flipped it around to because 6% Haiti vs 100% Watsi was a better comparison
in the notes; I may have lost some of her meaning. Will edit to clarify!)

\----------

I'm not sure, but it's possible the number came from somewhere like this:

"Ninety-three percent of that money either went to United Nations agencies or
international nongovernmental organizations, or it never left the donor
government."

[http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/02/28/172875646/what-
ha...](http://www.npr.org/blogs/health/2013/02/28/172875646/what-happened-to-
the-aid-meant-to-rebuild-haiti)

------
pshc
Oh my god, Tracy, that logo... ;) Awesome doodles!

